
Replace Spotify Ads with Zen Music (Or Anything You Want) - thesanjeetc
https://github.com/thesanjeetc/ReplaceSpotifyAds
======
snickmy
I'd be very interested to hear from a Lawyer what are the implication of doing
something like this. Controlling the last mile of fruition (in this case the
browser) can open a lot of opportunities (ie.: replacing podcast ads with
contextual one, etc). But I wonder if this is legal or not.

